# Sticky  Hawg Fest Live Leaderboard



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.vermilionhawgfest.com/docs/leaderboard.mht

Refresh to see updates.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Leaderboard final pending audit of weigh slips.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

sporty said:


> http://www.vermilionhawgfest.com/docs/leaderboard.mht
> 
> Refresh to see updates.


all i see is a bunch of weird gobbledygook????? as of 7:24 pm.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

boatnut said:


> all i see is a bunch of weird gobbledygook????? as of 7:24 pm.


It is working for me. Nice to meet you Thurs night BTW


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

boatnut said:


> all i see is a bunch of weird gobbledygook????? as of 7:24 pm.


Ditto... was the same earlier.
Using Firefox here.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Total Bag Leaders Big Fish Leaders 
Values 
Place Boat Captain Bag Weight # of fish Place Boat Captain Big Fish Weight 
1 Keith Powell 37.24 5 1 Dave Jerkins 11.05 
2 Mike Knippenberg 35.78 5 2 Phillip Ames 10.09 
3 Joe Nadzam 34.25 5 3 Joe Nadzam 9.22 
4 Jason Kopf 32.90 5 4 Dick Chiroine 9.12 
5 Michael Zaborski 29.73 5 5 Keith Powell 9.11 
6 Dave Jerkins 29.69 5 6 David Davidson 8.98 
7 Kevin Hays 29.60 5 7 George Uhl 8.79 
8 Dan Hoffman 29.42 5 8 Michael Zaborski 7.86 
9 Ron Cooper 29.22 5 9 Ray Flickinger 7.62 
10 George Uhl 28.19 5 10 Jason Kopf 7.62 
11 Dick Chiroine 28.13 5 11 Kevin Hays 7.45 
12 Brian Thomas 27.86 5 12 Brian Thomas 7.11 
13 Dennis Kitchen 27.62 5 13 Ray Urban 6.69 
14 Steve Puruczky 27.40 5 14 Nick Fast 5.90 
15 Travis Hartman 27.31 5 15 Nick Sutton 5.75 
16 Michael Smith 27.15 5 
17 Mitch Robertson 27.06 5 
18 Matt Witcare 27.01 5 
19 Troy Swanger 26.34 5 
20 Ray Urban 25.90 5 20 
21 Scott Dittrich 25.61 5 21 
22 Nick Fast 25.59 5 22 
23 Ray Flickinger 25.36 5 23 
24 Mike Brookins 24.81 5 24 
25 Al Johnson 24.80 5 25 
26 Ronald Gribble 24.38 5 26 
27 Dan Wilson 24.27 5 27 
28 David Davidson 23.78 4 28 
29 Steve Borowski 23.63 5 29 
30 Phillip Ames 23.16 4 30 
31 Tom Turturice 23.01 5 31 
32 Rich Benoit 22.83 5 32 
33 Nick Sutton 22.77 5 33 
34 Sam Capelli 22.73 5 34 
35 Kevin Michnicki 22.55 5 35 
36 Ed Szymczak 22.51 5 36 
37 Bob Adkins 22.39 5 37 
38 Jim Hatfield 22.25 5 38 
39 Sean Boutin 21.62 5 39 
40 Jerome Dorlack 21.47 5 40 
41 Mike Dohrmann 21.28 5 41 
42 Virgil Tent 21.24 5 42 
43 Brian Davies 20.59 5 43 
44 Paul Ellis 20.37 5 44 
45 Jay Gullett 20.22 5 45 
46 Keith Krause 19.20 5 46 
47 Mike Manion 19.15 5 47 
48 Scott Bower 18.72 5 48 
49 Ken Moffette 18.62 5 49 
50 Jim Swick 17.80 5 50 
51 Jeremy Neff 16.92 5 51 
52 Robert Burns 16.58 5 52 
53 Kevin Moses 16.10 4 53 
54 Ron Kemmerling 15.88 3 54 
55 Bob Dale 15.45 4 55 
56 Bernie Babb 14.84 4 56 
57 Bo Rhodes 14.61 4 57 
58 Mark Ketron 14.55 4 58 
59 Mark Butler 14.38 4 59 
60 Joe Yance 14.14 4 60 
61 Rick McGuckin 13.58 4 61 
62 Aaron Humbert 13.38 4 62 
63 Gene Vondrak 13.24 5 63 
64 Chris McKim 12.80 4 64 
65 Tom Buzzi 12.65 5 65 
66 Chris Havlik 12.29 3 66 
67 Tim Joseph 12.11 3 67 
68 Steven Johnson 11.32 4 68 
69 Gary Wood 11.24 4 69 
70 Doyle Campbell 10.48 2 70 
71 Joeseph Hortsman 10.16 5 71 
72 Jason Plant 9.95 2 72 
73 Ray Vargo 9.76 3 73 
74 Scott Pochatek 9.62 3 74 
75 Bret Flalzynski 9.58 3 75 
76 Dan Lubinski 8.77 2 76 
77 Gary Carpenter 8.71 3 77 
78 Randy Cline 8.63 2 78 
79 Kevin Sorrell 8.01 4 79 
80 Mike Robertson 7.56 3 80 
81 Matt Adams 7.30 3 81 
82 Frank Thornsberry 7.03 3 82 
83 Ryan Havlicek 6.11 4 83 
84 Shawn Ritchie 5.28 1 84 
85 Paul Kershner 5.01 2 85 
86 Mike Wheeler 3.59 1 86 
87 Total Weight 1656.12 371 87 
88


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry about that folks. I should have know using MS products to manage weighin/leaderboard it would only work with IE. I just tried it with Firefox and it does not render. Thanks for posting the results in text Snakecharmer.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

sporty said:


> Sorry about that folks. I should have know using MS products to manage weighin/leaderboard it would only work with IE. I just tried it with Firefox and it does not render. Thanks for posting the results in text Snakecharmer.


I had a feeling. Thanks for thinking about us though.


----------



## Indians (Apr 30, 2013)

When does this start up again?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We retired it a few years ago...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Well its 2019 time to have another one isn't. Just saying


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Ain't gonna happen.
Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim white said:


> Well its 2019 time to have another one isn't. Just saying


Yep, great idea, I will send you all of the information and everything you need for you to put one of these events together. I wish you well in this quest.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Comedians everywhere


----------

